# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  رفع مشکل جستجو در سایت برنامه نویس

## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

پس از مدتها انتظار برای دریافت یک پاسخ مناسب از شرکت تولید کننده vBulletin (سیستم نصب شده بر روی سایت برنامه نویس برای فوروم و CMS) جهت رفع مشکل جستجوی فارسی، تصمیم بر آن گرفتم که از یک راه حل دیگر استفاده کنم. 

نتیجه تحقیقات و آزمایشات چند ماه اخیر منجر به دستاورد کنونی، یعنی جستجوی کامل سایت با حروف فارسی و انگلیسی با گزینه های بسیار متنوع شد.

هم اکنون امکان جستجوی سریع بالای سایت و نیز جستجوی پیشرفته از سیستم جستجوی جدید استفاده می کنند و آماده بهره برداری هستند.

از مدیران عزیزی که پیگیر این قضیه بودند کمال تشکر را دارم.

با احترام،
مهدی کرامتی.

----------


## شاپرک

من امتحان كردم خيلي عالي بود. واقعا ممنون

----------


## ali190

سلام
عالی بود
واقعاً ممنون
یاعلی

----------


## LORD AELX

جناب کرامتی اگر لطف کنید و این دستاورد رو در فروم vbiran.ir به اشتراک بگذارید ممنون میشم. این فروم من نیست ولی کاملترین، تخصصی ترین و بهترین فروم در مورد VBulletin در حال حاضر هستش و کاربران زیادی رو پوشش میده. البته در مورد مشکل جستجو راهکارهایی ارایه شده ولی به نظر من جالب نبودند. من تو فروم خودم جستجوی سریع رو روی گوگل تنظیم کرده بودم تا تا حدودی مشکل جستجوی فارسی رو حل کرده باشم.

ارادتمند

----------


## رضا قربانی

خدا را هزار مرتبه شکر

با این کارتون به چشمهای ما امید دادی .

تشکر از همگی

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> جناب کرامتی اگر لطف کنید و این دستاورد رو در فروم vbiran.ir به اشتراک بگذارید ممنون میشم. این فروم من نیست ولی کاملترین، تخصصی ترین و بهترین فروم در مورد VBulletin در حال حاضر هستش و کاربران زیادی رو پوشش میده. البته در مورد مشکل جستجو راهکارهایی ارایه شده ولی به نظر من جالب نبودند. من تو فروم خودم جستجوی سریع رو روی گوگل تنظیم کرده بودم تا تا حدودی مشکل جستجوی فارسی رو حل کرده باشم.


راه حل مورد استفاده ما فقط برای سایت هایی قابل استفاده است که بر روی Dedicated Server اجرا می شوند و یا مسئول سایت به سرور دسترسی Shell در سطح اکانت root داشته باشد.

----------


## ایرسا_90

با سلام خدمت مدیران محترم سایت، اینجانب با توجه به اینکه عضو سایت هستم ولی اجازه ی ساخت تاپیک جدید را ندارم و نمی توانم مشکلات نرم افزاری خود را با دوستان در میان بگذارم. از مدیران خواهشمندم مرا راهنمایی و مشکلم را حل کنند.

----------


## ricky22

جناب کرامتی ضمن تشکر از زحمات شما برای جستجوی سایت اگر ممکن هست این مشکل را هم که در این تاپیک به آن پرداخته شده را بررسی بفرمایید.

----------


## mahdi_rafatjah

دستتون درد نکنه ولی وقتی که نمی تونه برات چیزی بجوره که فایده نداره 
من 1 ربع تو سایت سرچ زدم اما فایده نکرد
بعد رفتم تو گوگ آدرس سایت رو زدم و سره 3 سوت مطلبم رو جستم
به خدا اون سرچ قبلی ماه بود فقط باید وارد باشی
خواهشا درستش کنید

----------


## jeson_park

با سلام
میشه طرز استفادش رو هم به ما بگین!؟؟!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من هر وقت می خوام سرچ کنم از همون گوگل استفاده می کنم
site:barnamenevis.org [serach text] 
بهتر جواب می ده
فرضا وقتی توی سایت شما مثلا سرچ می کنم "آموزش C#‎" هم نتایج مربوط به C#‎  میاد و هم نتایج مربوط به آموزش در صورتی که من فقط "آموزش C#‎" رو می خوام

----------


## OHidden

سلام.
ضمن تشکر از مدیر محترم 
به نظرم جستجوی قبلی خیلی بهتر بود.1ساعته دارم دنبال مطلبی میگردم اما به هیچی نرسیدم
مثلا دنبال آموزش C#‎  هستم.حالا هر پستی که توش کلمه آموزش باشه نشون داده میشه

----------


## electro_esma

با سلام 
من هم مشکل دوستمون رو که در بالا گفته دارم
بعد از مدت زمان اندکی که توی سایت هستم حتی اجازه ویرایش تاپیکی که خودم درست کردم رو هم ندارم
چه برسه به این که تاپیکی درست کنم . خواهش می کنم به من جواب بدید....
من این سایت رو دوست دارم . خواهش می کنم من رو نا امید نکنید :افسرده:

----------


## bemilove

https://barnamenevis.org/search.php?search_type=1

ممنون

----------

